# Always the last to know - Heritage Guitars gone?



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if Heritage guitars went under? If so, such a shame - they were very well built Gibson clones - manufactured by ex-Gibson employees in the old Gibson factory. I owned one about 15 years ago - much higher build quality than Gibsons.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know they underwent a restructuring one to two years ago, brought in a new investment partner. They did suspend production for a few months during this time. There website is still up. No mention on Jay Wolfe's site - the largest Heritage.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I've seen a few for sale lately, acoustic, semi-hollow and electric versions, but none of them seem to be selling. The prices on them keep dropping.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mojo music oakville has thewm


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

sambonee said:


> mojo music oakville has thewm


Are Mojo Music prices also dropping?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There is no Google for "*Heritage Guitars Bankruptcy*"

If there is any information it has not had a public filing yet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They have several new models out for 2009. The website has always sucked and needs some professional help. So no way to know from that.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> I've seen a few for sale lately, acoustic, semi-hollow and electric versions, but none of them seem to be selling. The prices on them keep dropping.


On the resale market, they seem to suffer the same way that USA Hamers do. They've never been big on the used market.



sambonee said:


> mojo music oakville has thewm


Could possibly be old stock - who knows.



keeperofthegood said:


> There is no Google for "*Heritage Guitars Bankruptcy*"
> 
> If there is any information it has not had a public filing yet.


Actually, this brings up an interesting question - if a company is going under, does it need to formally file for bankrupcy, or is that just in situations when it has creditors?




GuitarsCanada said:


> They have several new models out for 2009. The website has always sucked and needs some professional help. So no way to know from that.


Unfortunately, many websites from manufacturers suck.

How this started was I was just looking into Heritage amps. There were a few postings on other forums saying that they (the amp division) stopped production because sales dried up once their 'sister' organization (Heritage Guitars) ceased production in around 2007.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

starjag said:


> Are Mojo Music prices also dropping?


They should be if they want to sell any guitars. I inquired about their HC150 prices and the guy told me it was between $2700 and $3000, depending on the pickups.  I just laughed at him. You can get custom shop Gibson's for not much more than that. Heritage guitars don't hold their value at all either.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> How this started was I was just looking into Heritage amps. There were a few postings on other forums saying that they (the amp division) stopped production because sales dried up once their 'sister' organization (Heritage Guitars) ceased production in around 2007.


I wasn't aware of any relationship between the amps and Heritage Guitars. Heritage Amps was set up by Paul Cochrane, of Tim and Timmy pedal fame. They went out of business over a year ago. I'm pretty sure he had partners but don't recall who they were.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I wasn't aware of any relationship between the amps and Heritage Guitars. Heritage Amps was set up by Paul Cochrane, of Tim and Timmy pedal fame. They went out of business over a year ago. I'm pretty sure he had partners but don't recall who they were.


I read that there was some sort of affiliation. When stores couldn't get the guitars, orders for the amps dried up. I'll try to find the like I saw this in and post it.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Here's a bit of info on the affiliation:*

(found at www.jhalemusic.com):

Heritage Amplifiers Of Tennessee
Sadly, Heritage Amplifiers Of Tennessee is no longer producing amplifiers. We are leaving the product information on our website for reference purposes only. Should the status of the company change, we will update our website accordingly. 

For those of you familiar with Heritage Guitars, you know the name Heritage is synonymous with quality, craftmanship and attention to detail. For years Heritage has been searching for a line of amplifiers to accurately demonstrate their instruments. Well, they found it!
We are very proud to introduce the Heritage line of all-tube amplifiers No stone is left unturned in the quest for warm, rich, satisfying tone. Each amp is hand wired to painstaking perfection. All components are of the highest quality and all tubes are hand selected, tightly matched and burned-in to exacting standards. Each cabinet is expertly built by craftsmen with years of experience in the manufacturing of guitar cabinets.
From warm, fat American tones to the classic midrange "crunch" of British valve amps, Heritage Amplifiers will settle for nothing less than the very best in quality and workmanship. As beautiful ton look at, as they are to listen to, all of these amplifiers are built by musicians for the discerning player who demands the very best in tone.

Update: Ok, did some more research. They were not the same company but were affiliated with one another - through their respective websites and they were marketed together.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> (found at www.jhalemusic.com):
> 
> Update: Ok, did some more research. They were not the same company but were affiliated with one another - through their respective websites and they were marketed together.


That's how I understood it. :smile:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

For some reason, I thought Heritage Amp's very beginnings started with their purchase of Jim Holland's old company, Holland Amps. My memory is hit & miss these days however...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jay Wolfe in Florida is the biggest seller of Heritage guitars in the USA. He is also the largest exporter of Heritage to Canada. He lists his gear on gBase. Here you go:

http://www.gbase.com/stores/wolfe-g...-71f2-4a0a-8985-2d0f12b5430f&keyword=heritage


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> For some reason, I thought Heritage Amp's very beginnings started with their purchase of Jim Holland's old company, Holland Amps. My memory is hit & miss these days however...


The guy who started Heritage Amps actually leased the building from Holland. There was a time when both companies shared the same address.



Robert1950 said:


> Jay Wolfe in Florida is the biggest seller of Heritage guitars in the USA. He is also the largest exporter of Heritage to Canada. He lists his gear on gBase. Here you go:
> 
> http://www.gbase.com/stores/wolfe-g...-71f2-4a0a-8985-2d0f12b5430f&keyword=heritage


I used to own an H140CM - like a Les Paul, but with a slightly thinner body and a slightly pointier bottom horn.

Funny, I saw Alex Skolnick last year with TSO, and I thought it was Les Pauls he was playing. I'm seeing him again in Buffalo this year. If I stick around for the meet and greet, I'd love to talk to him about Heritage.

I am very interested in Heritage amps. They're suppose to be very well built and quite versatile. My only beef, if you'd call it that, is that the one I am really interested in (the 'Colonial') has no master volume.

Just to clarify, when I say 'very interested', I don't mean as in 'going to buy one'. It's more like I find it intriging.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> For some reason, I thought Heritage Amp's very beginnings started with their purchase of Jim Holland's old company, Holland Amps. My memory is hit & miss these days however...


The guy who designed the Heritage amp line (Paul C) actually said that Holland amps were asked to leave the building they were leasing. Once they left, Heritage took over the building. So technically, there was no real affiliation between Holland amps and Heritage amps other than the address.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Heritage gtrs are still going strong...in fact they can hardly keep up with demand, with the internet more & more ppl are finding out about them


here's a Heritage forum which has some input from some of the guys making them:


http://www.heritageownersclub.com/forums/index.php?


funny enough, it seems those Heritage amps are about to go back into production...Lane Zastrow has just resigned from his marketing position at Heritage gtr to focus on building amplifiers:


"..Some may also know that Lane & crew made the Heritage Amp line in his Brentwood shop. Lane tells me to look for thing to happen with the Amps. He now has patents on the circuits & has interest from another Guitar line to have their fine name on 1 or 2 of those awesome Amps...."


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> Heritage gtrs are still going strong...in fact they can hardly keep up with demand, with the internet more & more ppl are finding out about them
> 
> 
> here's a Heritage forum which has some input from some of the guys making them:
> ...


I've done a bit of research on those amps. Everything I've read has been overwhelmingly positive. The Colonial is suppose to be a vintage Marshall/Fender Bassman clone, only more versatile. My only beef is it lacks a Master volume so for any kind of crunch, you're pretty much gonna go deaf.

Any talk on who the other 'fine' guitar line is? PRS did the same sort of thing with Sewell amps.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Heritage Colonial amp soundclip*

I found this on another forum. It's 4 different guitars running through an EL34 equipped Colonial:

http://www.patchwerkz.com/uploads/Colonial_sample.mp3

I really like the playing and the tones! I did speak to the guy who made the clip - it was recorded at high volumes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd love a Heritage LP Custom


----------

